# What is a good size Walleye to get Mounted



## Get'Da'Net

I have pulled in some nice hogs but I always wonder if I should get one put up on the wall.

28 inchs or more 
30 inchs or more to get it mounted


----------



## Webman27

I would say anything over 28 is a pretty good fish. If you happen to get one over 30 that is a really good fish. You could always try getting good measurements (length, girth and height) and a picture and get a good replica made if you wanted to. I have one that was almost 29 and it looks good on the wall, if I ever add another one I am hoping for a 31" 12-14lb.


----------



## krustydawg

It depends on what _*you*_ consider a trophy, no one else. For guys that seldom fish for eyes a 10lb. eye is a trophy. I fish for eyes quite a bit and I have caught several eyes over 12 lbs. and many over 10 lbs. and I have not put one on the wall, yet. I always said if I get one in the 14+ range it would hang on the wall which may or may not happen but I will have fun tryin' ! :B


----------



## Webman27

That's a really good point to Krusty!


----------



## Hook N Book

I agree with Krusty, any double digit (weight) fish is worthy. But dang, 14 lbs., man you've set the bar high...Wow...!


----------



## krustydawg

Hook N Book said:


> I agree with Krusty, any double digit (weight) fish is worthy. But dang, 14 lbs., man you've set the bar high...Wow...!


The bar is high, but I want that PIG, 10-12 ain't gonna cut it ! They are out there, I just need to get lucky ! If I ever stick one that big I think it will come from casting the shoreline, with an HJ14 Tennessee Shad, in the late fall around the Huron area. Can you tell I have already envisioned that day in my mind over and over and over ! Time to get back to work and stop day dreamin' !


----------



## Shortdrift

A very good friend, now passed away, had fished with me for several years in the Western Basin back in the late 70's/early 80's. He had never caught a walleye over 23" in all those years. One day he landed a 25" and was proud as could be. I took all the fish home to clean as he had a business date the next day. I took the fish, had it mounted and gave it to him for Christmas.
To him, that 25" walleye was a true trophy which he showed to friends with pride. When my friend passed, his wife insisted I take the mount which hangs in my office and I view with pleasant memories from the past.


----------



## swantucky

As others have stated it depends on what YOU are happy with. I am waiting untill I break 30" to put one on the wall. My son caught one on his first trip to the Maumee without any help when he was 9 that was 23 1/2". 1st trip, 1st walleye, I mounted it for him and you can't tell him or I that it is not a trophy.


----------



## BIG J LAV

It depends on where it is caught. I caught a few that pushed 29"-30" out of Erie. That's BIG, but nothing someone who fishes Erie alot hasn't seen. Now catch one 28"-29" out of Mosquito, or Pymie.... That's something I haven't seen in my time.:B
________
F2001


----------



## Guest

My bar is set for over 13 pounds. I young enough to get it.


----------



## riverKing

like some of the others said, if you say its a trophy it is, in most places fish over 25in are huge, but we happen to be spoiled rotten with easy access to the only place in the world where people who dont make a living fishing may take multiple fish over 12lbs in a lifetime. me personally, whenD ) i break the 30in mark from the ohio i will get a replica made, past that my general rule is if its not a record its not getting mounted....$$$


----------



## Stoshu

I agree with it being your call. Anything over 28" ODNR considers award winning, so there is a standard to use also. Another thing to consider is how often you fish Erie for walleyes. If you get out once or twice a year, your chance are going to be lower on getting the really big pigs, where as some of these guys get out a couple times a week (must be nice....) are going to have a better chance at getting "Super Hawg"

I mounted my first walleye ever caught (back in 1991) which was 28 3/4" and 9 lb. Last fall I pulled in a 31" & 11.5 lb pig to hang on the wall too. You can see the difference between them. Next mount will have to be at least 33+" & 14 + lbs.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

My Uncle has one 28-29" mounted he caught in Canada years ago, he hasnt taken proper care of it though and it looks like hell.


----------



## K gonefishin

I think it depends on you and if you feel it's a trophy... I mounted my first 10 pounder, I caught it on a spinning rod so that one meant something, the second one was 30 1/2 at 10.7, then I caught a 11 1/2 that was 31 on the money that fish I had to net by myself while my buddy screwed with a steelie and at night, I missed it twice but finally got it in the boat, all 3 of those are mounted, the last one was only 8.68 pounds but it took big fish in the april 1st LEWT and Jim's Taxidermy donated the mount, so I'll have 4 on the wall once I get the other two back. 

next one is going to have to be 13 plus but I'm really really looking for the 14. I know I'll get it, I have had a couple fish on that very well could have been it but there still swimming around somewhere or dead. plus I fish the most prime time for hogs in early spring and late fall early winter, late in the fall they are feeding heaviely and have eggs, this will be the time it happens I know it.


----------



## krustydawg

K gonefishin said:


> Next one is going to have to be 13 plus but I'm really really looking for the 14. I know I'll get it, I have had a couple fish on that very well could have been it but there still swimming around somewhere or dead. plus I fish the most prime time for hogs in early spring and late fall early winter, late in the fall they are feeding heaviely and have eggs, this will be the time it happens I know it.


Wanna bet ! First one there owes the other a 12 pack (brew of choice) LOL ! It could happen next year or when we are in our golden years but it will happen one day ! Either way it will give us a good excuse to smash some brews and tell some good stories !


----------



## psychobubba

this will be my first 31.5 L 21.3/4 G 11 .9 #


----------



## Stoshu

Nice catch Psychobubba ! ! ! That will look sweet up on the wall ! ! ! 

Krusty & K_gone... count me in on that bet ! ! ! 1st to 14 for 12's.... (always looking for a good excuse to tip a few...)


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

That is one heck of a eye, I can only dream of catching one remotely close to that, Congratulations for sure


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

My dad got a 331/2in walleye a few years back ice fishing it waws 14lbs... we ate it he thinks a pic is enough and there r more to b caught :B


----------



## harle96

tubuzz2 said:


> My bar is set for over 13 pounds. I young enough to get it.


I bet everyone will have a 13 lber on the wall when the 03's are big enough 

Dave


----------



## K gonefishin

You got it guys all bets are on the table.


----------



## Chucky

My 12 year ol'son has a Fish Ohio steelhead on the wall and now looking to break the World(IGFA Junior Angler) record for walleye. He about got it June 16th, 07 with a 26 1/4" 6.75lb walleye. He wanted to mount that fish bad but I said it had to be a Fish Ohio or the record to get mounted. My walleye would have to be a 30+in and over 10lbs to get mounted OR for sure the Ohio record walleye @ 16.19lbs! 16.19lbs would be one hell of a fight!! What was the bet you guys got going? The first to reach a weight wins Bud?


----------



## ontheattack

I biggest walleye was 31" and 11 lbs. 1 oz. it is on my living room wall.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

messed up... next post^


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

nice fish! :B
(shithead) in ur signature thats mean...


----------



## ezmarc

Last Dec 24th we had a world class day off Huron. Just got the 5 biggest that we kept back but none are mounted on anything yet. Biggest at 14.5 and smallest at 9+, it looks pretty small compared to the others. 

Pretty good 3 hours of fishing and when we get it all done (Thinking of going stringer mount) it'll be a pretty impressive display for our club shows. Also had 2 perch done. 1 14" and another 13".


----------

